# Dirt in Trier



## Ued (17. November 2002)

Hi!
Noch irgend jemand, der in Trier Dirt bzw. Downhill fährt?

 Gruss Ued.


----------



## soul-biker (17. November 2002)

servus

komme zwar aus koblenz werde aber nächstes jahr nach trier ziehen, was gibt es denn da zu fahren ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ued (17. November 2002)

naja, zwei dirtlanes, eine dh-strecke, und diverse einzelne spots, die halt weniger umfangreich sind. check doch mal 
www.bike-treverorum.de.vu
die seite ist aber erst am anfang.

 gruss ued.


----------



## soul-biker (18. November 2002)

hey nicht,schlecht, werde mal mit nem kumpel demnöchst in trier vorbeischauen, wie sieht es street mässig aus habt ihr da auch ein paar gute spots ??? erzähl mal was es da so gibt, könnt uns ja mal in trier rumführen


----------



## Ued (18. November 2002)

ich denke, streetmässig wird sich schon was finden. meinst du, du könntest mir und ein paar kollegen mal die bopparder strecke zeigen? wenn mal nicht ganz übles wetter ist? 

gruss ued.


----------



## soul-biker (18. November 2002)

klar können wir machen, sind dann auch ein paar kumpels dabei wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Ued (19. November 2002)

alles klar, vielleicht übernächstes we. ich tät dann eion paar tage vorher noch mal auf diesen beitrag antworten, um dann was auszumachen...


----------



## soul-biker (19. November 2002)

jo ok


----------



## Ued (23. November 2002)

hi!
wenn nächste woche samstag das wetter nicht ganz übel ist, komme ich mit ein paar kumpels nach boppard. wennde lust und zeit hast mitzufahren, meld dich mal. das gilt natürlich auch, wenn du mal nach trier kommst.

email: [email protected]

                      gruss ued.


----------



## soul-biker (24. November 2002)

OK werde das tun, kann sein das wir in den nächsten 2 -3 wochen mal bei euch in trier vorbei schauen muss ja wissen wo ich da hinziehen werde kann man in trier eigentlich alles was gut zu fahren is mit dem rad erreichen wenn man z.b. in der city parkt ?


----------



## Ued (24. November 2002)

du kannst alles erreichen, das geht aber von fünf minuten bis hint zu ner halben stunde, wo dann doch das auto vorzuziehen ist. mit nem dirtbike grosse distanzen zu fahren ist halt schon ********. die spots in trier müssten zur zeit mal überarbeitet werden (weil winter), aber das geht schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul-biker (24. November 2002)

ahja gut zu wissen, ok du wirst mir/uns das schon alles zeigen !!


----------



## Ued (26. November 2002)

also: ein paar kumpels und ich werden diesen samstag, wenn es nicht ultra am pissen ist, um elf uhr am bahnhof fleckertshöhe sein. wenn ihr bock habt, wisst ihr hiermit bescheid...

bis dann, udo.


----------



## kaspar (28. November 2002)

hallo find ich ja cool, dass jetzt endlich auch mal trierer das forum gefunden haben.
ich bin aus bekond ( 18 km bis trier). bei uns gibt es eine schöne strecke von 28 (alternativ bis 32 km) die voll ausgeschildert ist. ausserdem kenne ich auch noch ein paar schöne trails in der umgebung. nächstes jahr wollen wir einen lauf zum eifel-mosel-cup ausrichten, ausserdem moselhöhenbikng (bis 50 km mit 1300 höhenmetern)
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal auf der strecke.
gruß kaspar


----------



## Ued (29. November 2002)

hi kaspar!

da können wir auf jeden fall mal touren fahren, von der bekond-strecke habe ich schon gehört. muss ich mir mal anschauen. ansonsten: mein verein (psv wengerohr/wittlich) hat schon öfter emc-läufe ausgerichtet, auch diverse marathons. wenn ihr also ein wenig rat braucht, kann euch der eine oder andere vielleicht noch ein paar tips geben.

                    mfg. ued


----------



## kaspar (6. Dezember 2002)

hallo ued,


wir bleiben dran. in der vg schweich an der römischen weinstrasse kann man nächstes jahr auf 200 ausgeschilderten mountainbike-km schöne touren fahren.
um wittlich rum ist aber auch schön, ist in etwa unserem terrain entsprechend.

gruß kaspar


----------



## Flins (9. Dezember 2002)

Jetzt such ich schon seit mind. 2 Jahren Leute aus der Kante (Bitburg/Trier) zum Dirt- und oder Street biken und jetzt find ich welche. Nachdem mir eine Bikerin aus Dortmund den Tip mit dem Forum gab!!! So ein Übel! Jetzt bau ich mir endlich ein Bike auf (vorher hats nicht gelohnt. Wer will schon alleine biken?)... Gebt mir mal Tips, wo ich billig, gute Parts her bekomme!

Gruß Flins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul-biker (9. Dezember 2002)

Gude,

also is halt verschieden am billigsten is einfach im inet, musst du kucke bei bmo sprich bike mailorder, dann 100prozentbike.de, öhm mountainbikes.net soll auch ganz gut sein. 

is halt verschieden ??

was willste denn aufbauen ?? welcher rahmen und so ?


----------



## Flins (9. Dezember 2002)

Ollà!

Dachte an den Scott Voltage Rahmen, ne Marzocchi DJ 1, Bremse: vorne ne Disc(?evtl. Julie?) und hinten die MS33 da der Rahmen keine Disc Aufnahme hat. Schaltung wollt ich XT oder Deore. Von Felgen , Speichen etc. hab ich garkeinen Plan!


----------



## Jeru (7. Februar 2006)

*ausgrab*  *ausgrab*

so um nicht direkt en neuen thread aufzumachen grab ich mal den alten schinken
hier aus 

da ich vom frankie aka mr.cyclope bikestore weiss dass sich die szene in trier
mittlerweile vergrössert hat würde es mich freuen wenn sich mal en ein paar leute aus trier hier melden würden. dann könnte man sich mal zu ner gescheiten runde dirt oder street treffen oder man könnte auch mal fahrgemeinschaften
zur den trails nach luxembourg, worms oder boppard bilden.
fände ich echt mal ne feine sache weil ich glaube dass sich einige leute aus der dirt/street szene noch gar nicht kennen.

@seb und christian :        falls ihr hier auch im forum sein solltet meldet euch


----------



## Jeru (25. Februar 2006)

kann doch echt nicht sein, oder ?  

wo sind hier die dirtjumper und streeter aus trier ? aufwachen jungs, es wird zeit biken zu gehen .....


----------



## acardipane (20. August 2008)

hier ^^ bin auss der gegend bitburg


----------



## spec-enduro (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi, bissle spät gefunden, aber bin auch noch DAAAAA, Xd


----------



## J.O.MPG (4. Oktober 2008)

jop, hier 
ich fahr dirt und street in trier

wohne in der umgebung !!!


----------

